# 150hp-170hp and chiping.



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

so I have been thinking about getting a NB with a 2.5. and I have 2 questions. 
I have noted that the rabbits hp went from 150hp to 170hp in sock form, but the NB did not get this gain. anyone know what VW did to get this gain in the rabbit, and why the NB did not get it?
also I will want to chip the car and I have been looking at GIAC cus most people have said there chip is the best. but on there page the stock power was in the 140's I would guess this was the 150hp motor and that that was true wheel hp so with drive train loss and all, chiped it was much better 10hpish, but that doesnt seem to match the 20hp VW added, also does GIAC have a chip for the 170 motor I could not find it on there page, 

in crank hp. 
150hp-160ish hp = giac
150hp-170hp = VW
170hp-? giac
thanks all.


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

bump.


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4020541
kinda answers question one.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: 150hp-170hp and chiping. (elmer fud)*

There has been a lot of debate over this. The difference is in the computer, intake manifold and valve train. 
I think VW lied about the 150 hp engine, because a lot of those dynos show that it has more then 150 hp, and these are Rabbits and Jettas. 
Now I don't know about the NB motor. There is an air box difference between the Rabbit/Jetta and the NB. 
Also, I'm not sure about chipping on the NB.


----------



## slownlow2.5 (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: 150hp-170hp and chiping. (elmer fud)*

vw "made" or said that he 06 is at 150hp and the 07+ is at 170hp the only difference between the two is th diamater of the airbox and certain lag codes in the ecu ive ha dmy car dynoed a dew time after mods and the horse power never read as it did from vw the first time i had it dynoed was bone stock and at the wheels it was 160 after the exhaust and intake it was 165 and now that i am flashed it was dynoed at 180. the guy who flashed my car buil it from the ground up usuing an 08 ecu and removing a number of lag sensors and tweaking the rpm limiter so now instead redline being 5800 my red line is 6800







so far so good with my rabbit...as project c2 turbo stage 2 begins


----------



## pawpawx4 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: 150hp-170hp and chiping. (slownlow2.5)*

okay, here's the newbie dumbass question of the day. I thought it was the 08 that came out with the 170 whp. some say it's just an ecu change that took the 07 from 150 to 170 for the 08. that's where the GIAC chip comes in for the 07. in any case, has anyone done the C2 turbo for the tiptronic tranny? i really want to do this but would like to hear from someone who has already done it, and what they think of it.


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: 150hp-170hp and chiping. (pawpawx4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pawpawx4* »_okay, here's the newbie dumbass question of the day. I thought it was the 08 that came out with the 170 whp. some say it's just an ecu change that took the 07 from 150 to 170 for the 08. that's where the GIAC chip comes in for the 07. in any case, has anyone done the C2 turbo for the tiptronic tranny? i really want to do this but would like to hear from someone who has already done it, and what they think of it. 

C2 Stage 3 on a tippy pushing 300whp and no slipping. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Mod away! As for me I shall wait for a cheaper kit from said tuning shop in my signature. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (elmer fud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elmer fud* »_bump.









Thanks for posting up a shot of my engine bay....But the cover is painted too now...
















I have been holding off on chipping because you just don't get much for the money... 10hp seems weak for 300+ bucks.










_Modified by 07JettaMK5 at 11:14 AM 11-5-2008_


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*

$300 is a lot for 10 hp http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

lol you cant justify spending $300 for 10hp and 14lbs/tq but you can for spending $300 for that intake that got you 5-7hp and 10lbs/tq?


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

And a sound so nice I have not payed 700+ for an exhaust!


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07JettaMK5* »_And a sound so nice I have not payed 700+ for an exhaust!









Borlas sound amazing on the 2.5, they don't drone at all on highway and get loud when you romp on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I am looking into the C2 chip for the 2.5 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif A local group buy for even cheaper prices FTW!


----------



## weitaro (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (Xyphyr)*

which Borlas custom exhaust do you have?


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

just a update bump.....
I work for vw, and I am the original poster, after no luck here I started asking inside the comp. I found out from a very reputable source, that the beetles also, got the 170 upgrade also, he has no idea why the advertising department felt no need to tell people. lol


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: (Xyphyr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xyphyr* »_
Borlas sound amazing on the 2.5, they don't drone at all on highway and get loud when you romp on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I am looking into the C2 chip for the 2.5 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif A local group buy for even cheaper prices FTW!









I want the TT single borla. The C2 has decent gains for 87 octane http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: (Xyphyr)*

borlas dont have highway drone? ha only if that was true! my single borla gets real annoying at 70mph thats why i cruise at 72. and yes they sound amazing, especially after a 2 hour drive home and getting on it. but i do have to admit straight pipe sounds even better, would do it but would loose too much back pressure. heard it when was putting new exhaust on after the cat and did it sound even better then a vr. all they did from factory to get the extra 20hp at the crank was a little bit more tuning. and you might as well not try to go to your vw dealer for the updated flash because they wont do it for you, trust me already asked and got story of some big dealership in chicago and almost loosing there franchise. p.s. i have revo flash


_Modified by 07bunny at 9:30 PM 11-15-2008_


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

I'm still undecided on ever chipping the Rabbit. APR has stated on here that they haven't produced a program for the 2.5 because it's not worth it (as in there's nothing to gain), especially for the latest 170hp engine.


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: (seanmcd72)*

the reason they say that because its an n/a motor. so really they cant make big power by adjusting fuel trim, timing, and boost. so they prob wont do anything because they cant in excess of 50hp.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (seanmcd72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seanmcd72* »_I'm still undecided on ever chipping the Rabbit. APR has stated on here that they haven't produced a program for the 2.5 because it's not worth it (as in there's nothing to gain), especially for the latest 170hp engine. 

who cares what APR thinks? look at the price, look at the gains, and you decide for yourself if its worth it.
oh and btw, the same gains that were seen on the 150hp motor are the same as on the 170hp motor


----------



## speedster5555 (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

im around 200 hp


----------



## v3ntovolkswag3n (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (seanmcd72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seanmcd72* »_I'm still undecided on ever chipping the Rabbit. APR has stated on here that they haven't produced a program for the 2.5 because it's not worth it (as in there's nothing to gain), especially for the latest 170hp engine. 

This is just plain rubbish. My 08 rabbit with GIAC software alone ****ing kills.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (v3ntovolkswag3n)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v3ntovolkswag3n* »_
This is just plain rubbish. My 08 rabbit with GIAC software alone ****ing kills.








Well if 6 horsepower and 9 foot lbs of torque is ****ing killer for you, that's great.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (speedster5555)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedster5555* »_im around 200 hp

dyno results? Put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## v3ntovolkswag3n (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (seanmcd72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seanmcd72* »_Well if 6 horsepower and 9 foot lbs of torque is ****ing killer for you, that's great.

That isn't the total picture. And for $300, yes, it does.


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (v3ntovolkswag3n)*

You people throw money away like it grows on trees..
270-350 for an intake
300-400 to get chipped
500-1000 to get a cat back exhaust
I made my exhaust in a car craft center at Ft. Campbell, Ky for the price of a muffler and getting straight pipe pieces bent and welded in.
I would go turbo before I spent money like that cause that stuff adds up.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (daemontrym)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daemontrym* »_You people throw money away like it grows on trees..
I made my exhaust in a car craft center at Ft. Campbell, Ky for the price of a muffler and getting straight pipe pieces bent and welded in.
.

Can you make me one for xmas and I pay you???


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_
who cares what APR thinks? look at the price, look at the gains, and you decide for yourself if its worth it.
oh and btw, the same gains that were seen on the 150hp motor are the same as on the 170hp motor

The difference has been debated a lot, but I think the 150 bhp engine really has 160 bhp+. A 150hp FWD should be putting down 125ish, which a lot of them seem to be running around 132-140 whp. European car did some test on a 150hp w/ bolt ons, and the stock power was 138 whp. Now the 170bhp motor puts down 140-147 whp, which is correct given a 15% drivetrain loss. 
So I say VW understated the 150 bhp motor, and the 170 bhp is correct. This is all peak power, but there is more power in the full rpm range on the 170hp motor. You can really see the differences in the road test that have been done by car magazines.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (07bunny)*

if u went with the dual muffs it wouldn't drone ... When i get my money right its dual muff's for me... btw who did u buy from ? tt?


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*

Just got chipped uni + thanx to force fed and all i can say is WOW even tho the roads were wet and i could only grip 2nd on it feels amazing i need my exhaust pronto http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hman2356 (Nov 15, 2021)

I know this is a VERY old post, but I'd like to get some info from Elmer Fud as to where he got the open air filter for the beetle and dress up items for the 2.5 engine.


----------

